# White Baking Chips



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Is there any difference between white baking chips and white chocolate bars or melting nibs? I'll be baking a biscotti calling for chips and want to know if I need to make a special trip.

Thanks!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

There is a difference.

White chocolate bars are ivory colored. Real white chocolate costs alot more, tastes better and melt easily and can be hard to find. It's never is sold at stores in chip form.

White coating chocolate is a white color and they don't melt into a puddle, they'll retain their shape thru baking and comes in the shape of chips, or nibs. Melting nibs are also coating chocolate and retain their shape thru baking.

Then there is white bark which is a coating chocolate thats white colored and comes in blocks, this does melt down alittle easier because of how it's formulated but it's not real white chocolate.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

white chocolate couveture is cocoa butter, sugar and milk solids comes in blocks, discs and chips.
white chocolate chips have shortening and additives and are ment for baking.
white chocolate coating has flavoring, shortening and coloring generally no cocoa butter and is ment for covering, coloring and use for the home chocolate maker.


----------

